

My thoughts on Do Not Track and online privacy - benologist
http://playtomic.com/blog/post/56-my-thoughts-on-do-not-track

======
elehack
I pretty much agree. Raising awareness is a good thing. However, as far as
actual implementation, Do Not Track seems about as useful as the Evil Bit. All
it means is that well-behaved services have agreed to not track you when
you've flipped this switch. What about the not-well-behaved services? It seems
that potential danger from them is even greater.

